# more channel menus



## jim1971 (Oct 11, 2015)

. As a new user, I'd like to see more guide / menus. All / selected / favorites is good, but basic. A couple more of 'user defined' guide selections would be great.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

jim1971 said:


> . As a new user, I'd like to see more guide / menus. All / selected / favorites is good, but basic. A couple more of 'user defined' guide selections would be great.


what are you looking for?


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

ajwees41 said:


> what are you looking for?


Not sure what he's looking for, but in WMC I had locals, news, sports and something else I've forgotten. You could even have his and hers and kids.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

GoodSpike said:


> Not sure what he's looking for, but in WMC I had locals, news, sports and something else I've forgotten. You could even have his and hers and kids.


Agreed. Just one bullet from my list of user profile-related feature requests...
*Personalized Favorites channel list(s!)* :: Aside from expanding what's generally allowed by increasing the number of Favorites channel lists beyond one, each viewer should be able to customize their own Favorites listing(s).​


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Way back in 2005, the Sony DHG HD DVR had a nicer Favorites function. You could name a group of favorites, like News or Movies, and add networks. This was good when HD arrived since you could have a Favorites category of HD, SD, or anything, There are no restrictions. Some of those units are still in use.

User profiles would be nice too.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I know on sports weekends, I'd love to be able to setup a list of channels showing all the games to simplify channel surfing between them when a commercial starts on the one I'm currently watching.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

tomhorsley said:


> I know on sports weekends, I'd love to be able to setup a list of channels showing all the games to simplify channel surfing between them when a commercial starts on the one I'm currently watching.


Can't you do that with a guide filter?

But that raises a question. 10 years ago I had a DTivo and there was a way to be recording two games (the tuner limit) and pause one game and go to the other, then pause it.

I obviously don't remember the button I used to switch back and forth, but now there are many more tuners in the devices. Is there still the same functionality?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

GoodSpike said:


> But that raises a question. 10 years ago I had a DTivo and there was a way to be recording two games (the tuner limit) and pause one game and go to the other, then pause it.
> 
> I obviously don't remember the button I used to switch back and forth, but now there are many more tuners in the devices. Is there still the same functionality?


Live TV will cycle through all the tuners or if it's just 2 channels, the Enter (Last) button will flip back and forth between 2.

Scott


----------



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

HerronScott said:


> Live TV will cycle through all the tuners or if it's just 2 channels, the Enter (Last) button will flip back and forth between 2.
> 
> Scott


With my Bolt, the last button flips between two channels on the same tuner.
Really useless when there are 3 other tuners sitting there "idle".


----------



## jim1971 (Oct 11, 2015)

ajwees41 said:


> what are you looking for?


With Dish, I had 4 'user defined' channel guides I could cycle through. All I have is all, some, or 'favorites' with tivo. Or they can define movies, vs this or that.

I'm looking for flexibility.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

jim1971 said:


> With Dish, I had 4 'user defined' channel guides I could cycle through. All I have is all, some, or 'favorites' with tivo. Or they can define movies, vs this or that.
> 
> I'm looking for flexibility.


You have none, with the TiVo whole-home solution (i.e. 1 DVR with N connected Minis).

Your channel lists are:
*All* - Everything listed in the channel guide information pulled from TiVo/TMS.

*My Channels* - The "checked" subset of All, defining the channels from which the TiVo will record.

*Favorites* - The thumbs-up'd subset of My Channels

NOTE: However, note that even the above is more than you might expect to be accessible on a TiVo Mini, at present, owing to a bug that restricts the guide listing displayed on the TiVo Mini to what its connected host DVR has configured or "less" (from All->My->Favorites, with All being highest). See here for more info on the bug.
​
The only way, at present, to have the customization you desire is by having separate DVRs, much like Apple devices lack per-user customization. (see here for more on the per-user customization wishlist)

See also: Managing TiVo Channel Lists


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

JayMan747 said:


> With my Bolt, the last button flips between two channels on the same tuner.
> Really useless when there are 3 other tuners sitting there "idle".


You can setup the last button to toggle between two tuners. While watching live tv, hit the info button and scroll down to the tuner section and select the other tuner you want and select it. Now the last button will toggle between two tuners.


----------



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

worachj said:


> You can setup the last button to toggle between two tuners. While watching live tv, hit the info button and scroll down to the tuner section and select the other tuner you want and select it. Now the last button will toggle between two tuners.


Thanks...

There must be a sequence to have it not toggle between the two tuners, as I thought it had been that way before.


----------

